# Smokin-It #3 Temperature Setting  Verses Inside Cabinet Temperature



## conradjw (Jan 2, 2020)

I just purchased a brand new Smokin-It #3 (Analog) over the holidays.


I did the break in procedure by turning the unit temperature up to 250 degrees for 4 hours with wood in the smoke box.


After the four hours break in I started to take a look at the internal temperatures.


I set the knob at 250 degrees.


I then put a temperature do the whole that the smoke comes out about 6 inches.


I was getting 304 degrees on my thermometer? Yes I tested it in boiling water and even tried a second thermometer I had with the same outcome.


FYI during these test the smoker was empty nothing inside at all.


Now I am afraid to put meat in there. I am wondering maybe something wrong with the unit.


Does anyone have any experience with unit? And maybe be able to give me some insight on what I should see when it comes to temperature?


Is there some test or procedure that I can do to test out if this unit is calibrated properly?


My guess the Smokin-tex, Cookshack and Smokin-it (analog) units should be close to the same?


Like for instance if the smoker is completely empty and I set the knob at 225 degrees what type of swing should I see? (235 high – 215 low) @ 10 degrees swing?


I just need some reassurance that this units temperatures are normal and what I should expect from a analog thermostat?


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 2, 2020)

Call the rep at Smokintex and he will explain the temperature swings. I have the 1460 model and it varies in actual temperature vs what the dial reads. There are several ST owners that have modified their unit by adding a PID controller. I was concerned that my sausage would blow up with the temperature swings but the rep told me not to worry about it. If you look at the advertisement  pictures of the unit you will notice NO pictures of summer sausage etc.And the cooking  manual makes no mention of recipes for sausage either . So if you need a tightly controlled unit it will need modification but read up on it before you do it. I haven't  had any problems cooking turkey or beef roasts in it and my sausage has turned out good so far.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 2, 2020)

You might find this an interesting read...







						Smokin-It Smoker Temperature
					

I still consider myself a novice so please be gentle.  I have used my Model#3 twice for cooking without the benefit of an external thermometer so now that I have one, I thought I would calibrate my smoker just to know what actual measured temperatures are vs. set temps. I was a bit shocked at...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 2, 2020)

My #3 needed some additional seasoning before the temps stabilized. And it also needs some mass inside to make temps even out.
I just got a #1 for camping and the first 2 times running empty while seasoning, it got around 300 also.  But when I smoked a turkey breast, it hit the 225 deg and stayed within 20 deg of that.
There is some adjustment on the temp dial, check the smokin-it web site for directions.
So my advice is to try smoking a turkey breast or pork butt and see if it settles down.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 2, 2020)

With the smoker empty the temp swings are going to be much more exaggerated. With the smoker (Smokin-It) loaded during a cook I was getting a swing of 20-25* which is fine for most things. IIRC when I did the break in smoke with the smoker empty and set to 250 it did go up over 300*. You can run it with a couple bricks and some water in it or a pan of damp sand as a heat sink to get a better idea as to how its going to perform during a cook.


----------



## conradjw (Jan 2, 2020)

I truly appreciate everyone’s honest opinions and input on this subject.


I think I will try doing a pork butt.


I will put my thermometer into the thickest part of the butt away from the bone.


I will put the butt into the smoker cold and set the temperature control knob 225 degrees.


I will pull the pork at 195 degrees and see what happens.


I may be over thinking this.


Thanks

-John


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 2, 2020)

I wouldn't necessarily pull at your 195° mark.  probe around to make sure it is tender. Lot of times butts  need to go around 203° or higher for good pulling.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 6, 2020)

And empty electric smoker can run hot as there is nothing to absorb the heat.  I am not say that it should but it does.  I have the model 3D and it will run hot if empty but not so when loaded with meat.  Same for the Cookshack Amerique I owned.  When cooking large cuts like a brisket or a butt, I am more concerned with the meat temperature than the smoker temp.  For ribs, I start checking at the 4 or 4 1/2 hour mark.  All of my cooking is 225 to 230 degrees, regardless of what I am smoking.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 11, 2020)

With Sarge on smokin temps. Recently bought a #1 Smokin-it.   All the same worries.  Did a buckboard bacon first smoke at 200*. Turned out great. It says not to open during smoke, which my wife read, i didn't see it. She started ribs new yrs. eve day and I always spritz,  not here, pork butt 12hrs. no spritz. With water pan inside. Bark was different on ribs but Just as tasty.Pork butt could tell no diff. Made me nervous not doing that. Did open for more wood chunks on butt. Tight little unit. Bought it for sausage cause of low 100* setting.


----------

